# Nolvadex vs. Clomid



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

I plan on running a cycle of M-Drol in the near future. But I can't choose weather I want to use Clomid or Nolvadex for my PCT. Any suggestions? Anyone use both and have better results with one or the other? Any input would be awesome.


----------



## james-27 (Dec 30, 2010)

You wanna take Clomid. M-drol (SD clone) has a rep of causing gyno during PCT. I have read Clomid is a must during pct.


----------



## Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

Run both, Clomod helps to restore testicular function and nolva helps  with gyno issues. I have run both Pct and will swear by them


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

Crank said:


> Run both, Clomod helps to restore testicular function and nolva helps with gyno issues. I have run both Pct and will swear by them


 

What kind dosages did you run them at?


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this topic has never been covered before. Good thread.... hammer925, did you try a google search or search some of the previous threads before you posted this?


----------



## Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

Its best to start with 40-50 mg of Nolvadex and 150 mg of Clomid a day for  the first week then drop to 25mg of nolv and 100 clo for 2nd week. , and then finish the program with 50 mg of Clomid for an additional two weeks.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> I'm pretty sure this topic has never been covered before. Good thread.... hammer925, did you try a google search or search some of the previous threads before you posted this?


 

I have done lots research on google and numerous other forums. But a lot of the forums were outdated. So I just wanted to actually talk to people who've taken these PCTs firsthand to see what they thought of them.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

Crank said:


> Its best to start with 40-50 mg of Nolvadex and 150 mg of Clomid a day for the first week then drop to 25mg of nolv and 100 clo for 2nd week. , and then finish the program with 50 mg of Clomid for an additional two weeks.


 

So for the last 2 weeks drop the Nolva and just go with Clomid? Obviously unless gyno occurs then take some Nolva?


----------



## Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

yup. thats what i do. some take less but i prefer to block as much estro as possible lol. estro will eat ur gains


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

Crank said:


> yup. thats what i do. some take less but i prefer to block as much estro as possible lol. estro will eat ur gains


 

Did u go with the liquid or the pill form?


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 30, 2010)

you have to watch your eyes with SERMs.  You can get vascular occlusion.  It didn't pay any heed to it and now I have some visual problems.


----------



## Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

pills.


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

Crank said:


> pills.


 

Alright cool thanks for the help man. I was thinking pills too because I've heard that A. liquid tastes like shit and B. pills work better anyways.


----------



## G3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> you have to watch your eyes with SERMs. You can get vascular occlusion. It didn't pay any heed to it and now I have some visual problems.


 

Pay attention guys. I have a buddy that can't take clomid because it blurs his vision. He stopped before he did permanent damage.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 30, 2010)

Read this and then make up your mind.  There is a detailed comparison of the two based on science not broscience.  I for one will be using Nolva unless there is some bad reaction to it based on this informative read.


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 1, 2011)

I hear that Clomid causes more acne and has to do with having to use more dosage wise than Nolva. What is also troubling from what I have learned about Clomid is that Clomid seems to affect the  eyesight. Apparently "long-term" Clomid therapy causes irreversible changes in  eyesight in users. Irreversible. Usually 4 to 6 weeks is recommended as a general PCT duration. I am not sure one way or the other what is considered "long term" use duration wise. But for me that alone is reason enough to  prefer Nolvadex.


----------

